# Food Safety News - 06/06/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 6, 2021)

*Ground coriander brands recalled for Salmonella contamination*
By News Desk on Jun 05, 2021 04:57 pm   Oxnard, CA-based Olde Thompson LLC. has recalled Olde Thompson and Sun Harvest Organic Ground Coriander in a 1.5oz glass jar with flip-top closure, Lot # 23632 and 23631, for possible salmonella contamination. The bacterium was discovered during routine sampling of raw materials. To date, no illnesses have been reported.  Anyone with the recalled product,... Continue Reading


----------

